# Multimedia buttons on logitech wireless keyboard

## Titeuf

Hi, I've tried to search the forums for it, but only found one thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=174952&highlight=logitech+keyboard

It discuss my problem, but it wasn't solved.

Like for instance my keyboard has a f-key changer. When it's enabled, all my f-keys are replaced by multimedia keys. But xev doesn't give an event for those.

Can anybody help me with this ?

----------

## blaster999

If you are using KDE, you could launch KDE control center, go to regional and Accessibility, select Logitech keyboard in keyboard layout, and then use these keys as shortcuts (the best way is to use KHotKey).

----------

## Titeuf

This doesn't solve the problem with the other keys.

----------

## Titeuf

This doesn't solve the problem with the other keys.

----------

## link97381

There's a program you need to get in order to make them work but I forgot what it's called.....sorry I can't be any more help.  If I happen to remember I'll let you know

----------

## oberyno

Hi, I have one of these keyboards also (the keyboard that comes with the mx duo).  Lineak, or whatever special program you use, works for most of the keys, but not all. Let me guess, you can't use the webcam,  messenger/sms, shopping and itouch keys also.

The problem is that 2.6 kernels can't see keycodes over 240 properly. Try using the command showkey to see the codes produced by the keys in question.  The f-keys produce keycodes 336-347 for me.   

To get the keys working though, they also have to send a scancode. You can see these with showkey -s. Unfortunately, at least for me, the special f-keys don't have scancodes.

There's a thread over at LinuxQuestions where a few people have the same problems: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/125333

Also, there's a thread on the keyboard over at the lkml: http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/4/25/76

Of course, that was all assuming you have the same keyboard. Apparently it "just works" in 2.4 kernels, but I haven't verified. I would try it out, but my root partition is reiser4 and AFAIK reiser4 doesn't work in 2.4.

----------

## Titeuf

Thanks for the links, now only the second function of the f-keys don't work.

But whatever, I never used those keys anyway, it's just me wanting to have everything working perfectly with linux.  :Wink: 

----------

